# Sling TV setup



## cordcutternewbie (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm about to hit FIOS where it hurts - in the wallet.

I watched a few YouTube videos about the Stream 4K. None of them mentioned setting up a Sling account. Isn't it required during setup to create a Sling account if one doesn't have a Sling account?

I don't want a Sling account. I'll probably go with YouTube.

Is the home screen "crippled" if one doesn't have a Sling account? Can one still use the Stream 4K without a Sling account?


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

1. No, not required to have a Sling account
2. Home screen not "crippled" at all. Plus, if you want to: apps can be disabled.

The TiVo app itself is integrated with Sling. I don't think YouTube TV is integrated into the app yet - someone else here should be able to confirm. Some of us have decided to "de-TiVo" the TS4K, essentially turning it into just an Android TV device. Many posts about that process, including these:

Here's How to De-Tivo Your Stream + Speed It Up

The best cheap Android TV streamer for cord-cutters: A TiVo Stream 4K with its TiVo features removed


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

I would just like to add that having a Sling account is different than subscribing to Sling. I am pretty sure you need an account to manage your device, but you do not need to subscribe to anything. Also, Sling offers free programming as well.


cordcutternewbie said:


> I'm about to hit FIOS where it hurts - in the wallet.
> 
> I watched a few YouTube videos about the Stream 4K. None of them mentioned setting up a Sling account. Isn't it required during setup to create a Sling account if one doesn't have a Sling account?
> 
> ...


----------



## cordcutternewbie (Sep 20, 2018)

Interesting about de-tivoing!


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

Seemed like a good idea at $50. Right now they are $39 on Amazon.com...

Amazon.com: TiVo Stream 4K - Every Streaming App and Live TV on One Screen - 4K UHD, Dolby Vision HDR and Dolby Atmos Sound - Powered by Android TV - Plug-in Smart TV: Electronics


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

cordcutternewbie said:


> I'm about to hit FIOS where it hurts - in the wallet.
> 
> I watched a few YouTube videos about the Stream 4K. None of them mentioned setting up a Sling account. Isn't it required during setup to create a Sling account if one doesn't have a Sling account?
> 
> ...


If you want Youtube TV integrated, go with the new Chromecast with Google TV


----------



## cordcutternewbie (Sep 20, 2018)

I assume that after the Stream 4K is de-tivoized, one can upgrade from Android TV to Google TV, right?


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

if you want yttv, you get a big discount if you buy a Googletv. GTV also better integrated with it. 

There's also 6 free months of Netflix if you buy a GTV. I don't think the offers stack tho.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

cordcutternewbie said:


> I assume that after the Stream 4K is de-tivoized, one can upgrade from Android TV to Google TV, right?


I think you would have to sideload the GoogleTV APK. TS4K runs Android 9. GGTV runs Android 10. Many differences between the two.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AndroidTV/comments/jcld9n


----------



## cordcutternewbie (Sep 20, 2018)

I just noticed that the remote doesn't have any DVR buttons. How does one control the Sling TV DVR without fast forward, play/pause & rewind buttons on the remote?


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

cordcutternewbie said:


> I just noticed that the remote doesn't have any DVR buttons. How does one control the Sling TV DVR without fast forward, play/pause & rewind buttons on the remote?


Same as Sling on a Roku..Think as the round dial as working same as a cross, you pick options off the TV screen. Imagine the blue cross below as a dial instead you click in different directions. The Sling DVR is in the cloud. Roku and Tivo Stream remotes below.


----------



## cordcutternewbie (Sep 20, 2018)

After I sent the post, I assumed that the directional pad, or whatever you call it, functions as the DVR buttons.

The Roku does have DVR buttons.

I noticed the same thing on the Chromecast with Google TV remote. I assume that the directional pad on the Chromecast remote functions as the DVR buttons.


----------



## cordcutternewbie (Sep 20, 2018)

i read online that only about a half-dozen apps are available for the Stream 4K. Why is that? Does the Stream 4K have the Google Play Store? Are the powers-that-be at Tivo going to add the Google Play Store?


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

cordcutternewbie said:


> i read online that only about a half-dozen apps are available for the Stream 4K. Why is that? Does the Stream 4K have the Google Play Store? Are the powers-that-be at Tivo going to add the Google Play Store?


It's an Android TV device with access to all apps in the Google Play store that are available for Android TV.


----------



## cordcutternewbie (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm still confused about a few things.

Tivo is partnered with Sling TV but I don't need a subscription to Sling in order to use the Stream 4K, right?

I also found out from an earlier reply to my post, that the Stream 4K home screen is not "crippled" if I don't have a Sling subscription. But is there reduced functionality of the home screen if one doesn't have a Sling subscription?

A reply to my post mentioned a Sling account & a Sling subscription. *I would just like to add that having a Sling account is different than subscribing to Sling. I am pretty sure you need an account to manage your device, but you do not need to subscribe to anything. Also, Sling offers free programming as well.* How is an account different from a subscription? What is free programming?

I found a website that has the Stream 4K manual. According to the manual, in order to record shows I need a subscription to Sling. But all streaming services have a cloud DVR. So, if I'm subscribed to Hulu or Philo or YouTube TV I can record their shows on their DVR, right?

OK, here's a hypothetical situation for the Stream 4K. The remote doesn't have DVR buttons. So, let's say that I have a subscription to YouTube TV & I'm watching a show that I recorded. The phone rings. On a remote with DVR buttons, I'd push the pause button. Without DVR buttons, how do I pause a recorded show on YouTube TV. ...or Hulu or Philo?


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

D-Pad and center select button act as play,pause,ffd,rwd controls. 
Slingtv is integrated for use in the near useless Tivo app. You don't need anything from Sling in order to use the device and you can also disable the tivo app too and the device still functions just like any other Android TV device.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

cordcutternewbie said:


> I'm still confused about a few things.
> 
> Tivo is partnered with Sling TV but I don't need a subscription to Sling in order to use the Stream 4K, right?
> 
> ...


Tivo STream 4k has nothing to do with Sling. It's just that Sling signed up to be a part of Tivo's aggregation app so if you have Sling then you can use it through the Tivo aggregation app if you want.

yep every cable tv streaming service has its own cloud dvr.

And yes you can pause recordings.

Best to just jump in and buy and use a streaming device if you are curious and are a total newb.  Most every streaming service can be sampled for free.


----------



## cordcutternewbie (Sep 20, 2018)

blackngold75 said:


> 1. No, not required to have a Sling account
> 2. Home screen not "crippled" at all. Plus, if you want to: apps can be disabled.
> 
> The TiVo app itself is integrated with Sling. I don't think YouTube TV is integrated into the app yet - someone else here should be able to confirm. Some of us have decided to "de-TiVo" the TS4K, essentially turning it into just an Android TV device. Many posts about that process, including these:
> ...


I read online that when an app is sideloaded it must be updated manually. But any app that is downloaded from the Google or Amazon store is automatically updated.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

cordcutternewbie said:


> I read online that when an app is sideloaded it must be updated manually. But any app that is downloaded from the Google or Amazon store is automatically updated.


That is correct. You'd only resort to sideloading when you can't get the app from the Play store.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

osu1991 said:


> It's an Android TV device with access to all apps in the Google Play store that are available for Android TV.


This hasn't been my experience. Lots of Android TV devices lack access to some Android TV apps in the Play store. My Channel Master Stream+ couldn't even access Netflix or Prime apps or thousands of others. The AT&T Osprey still can't get Hulu or Prime apps. I don't know the limitations of the TS4K, but I'm sure there are some.


----------



## cordcutternewbie (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm confused. I don't have Sling. Each streaming service has its own DVR. So, does that mean I can use Hulu, YouTube TV or whatever's DVR?


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

mdavej said:


> This hasn't been my experience. Lots of Android TV devices lack access to some Android TV apps in the Play store. My Channel Master Stream+ couldn't even access Netflix or Prime apps or thousands of others. The AT&T Osprey still can't get Hulu or Prime apps. I don't know the limitations of the TS4K, but I'm sure there are some.


Slight correction. Hulu is the last holdout! Prime is now available for the ATT Osprey box as of a couple weeks ago.

Also Streamable has an article about the changes at Sling as of today. Of note is that the DVR is now 50 hours and the expanded DVR is 200 hours. And there is an across the board small rate increase for new customers.


----------

